# Postfix + Postgrey , странности поведения [Solved]

## Galchonok

Вообщем, имеем postfix и настроенный postgrey.

А странность вот в чем:

```
Dec 19 13:43:18 [postgrey] action=greylist, reason=early-retry (78121s missing),  client_name=adm.dzr.nnov.ru, client_address=82.208.82.74, sender=pr@adm.dzr.nnov.ru, recipient=monday@xxx.ru_

Dec 19 13:43:18 [postfix/smtpd] NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from adm.dzr.nnov.ru[82.208.82.74]: 450 4.2.0 <monday@xxx.ru>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted for 78121 seconds; from=<pr@adm.dzr.nnov.ru> to=<monday@gmi.ru> proto=ESMTP helo=<adm.dzr.nnov.ru>

```

Т.е. получается что: 

  отправиель adm.dzr.nnov.ru  подтвердил посылку письма (2е письмо пришло)

  отправитель письма заблокирован и попал в greylist  хотя учитывая верхнюю строчку он разблокирован!

Ни чего не понимаю.

Хотя, если рассматривать reason=early-retry как сообщение о том, что надо клиенты выдержать паузу перед повторной отправкой  - тогда впринципе это справедливо, если-б в конфиге у postgrey`а не стояло  --delay=300  (в секундах)

------------------------------------

Господа, кто пользуется postgrey`ем, поясните plz:

   action=greylist, reason=early-retry (78121s missing)   - что означает у postgrey`я?

   и как понять опцию  --delay в конфиге у postgrey`я.

 уже пол инета перешерстил, ни чего найти по этой теме не могу :/Last edited by Galchonok on Thu Dec 20, 2007 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Galchonok

Кстати, у postgrey`я нету doc`ов и манов :/

При принятии письма, postgrey должен руководствоватся 2мя timeout`ами:

1) Через какое минимальное время можно принять 2е письмо от этого отправителя на получателя

2) Через какое время забыть что было 1е письмо от отправителя. Т.е. верез какое время забылть про него в сером списке.

т.е. если я правильно понимаю 

"  --delay=N   how long to greylist"

то это о 2м. Т.е. как долго хранить письмо в сером списке, не переводя отправителя в белый список. Если так, то мне не понятна запись вида:

 action=greylist, reason=early-retry (78121s missing)

 и последующая блокировка.

Ведь early-retry переводится как "рано пришло" - т.е. (подподает под п1). Учитывая что postgrey запущен с опцией --delay 300 , то совершенно не понятно  78121сек прошло (в логе).

----------

хммм, учитывая исходный код postgrey`а

 --delay указывает сколько секунд ждать до след. письма.

тогда не понятна прицина блокировки след. письма при выставленной задержки в 300s

Проверил весь лог за 2е суток тестирования при объеме писем 10000в сутки. 

Нет ни одной whitelisted записи [окромя о 127.0.0.1] в лог файле, судя по исх. текстам postgrey это должно указывается когда отправитель в whitelist попадает.

мде

----------

## Galchonok

Хе-хе, копаясь в коде:

-auto-whitelist-clients=N   whitelist host after first successful delivery

                            N is the minimal count of mails before a client is

                            whitelisted (turned on by default with value 5)

                            specify N=0 to disable.

Оч. интересная опция, почему-то не обозначенна ни где окромя кода программы. В /etc/conf.d/postgrey  не обозначенно.

p.s. у postgrey`я почему-то нет man`ов и доков - хотя сам postgrey на них ссылается, чудеса.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Учитывая что postgrey запущен с опцией --delay 300

 

Оно в чем измеряется?

----------

## Galchonok

в секундах, походу оно просто ждало 5ти повторений , что-б клиента в whitelist занести, но вообщем так и не дождалось

----------

